# Little Cheaters....



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

Faking injuries and all... Is this what college football has become?

https://sportsnaut.com/2019/10/watc...ht-in-the-act-faking-injury-to-stop-the-game/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

Being called in from the sidelines?

Is this stuff practiced during the week?

Do they think they won’t be filmed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Dang Slayerbro, that was pretty blatant,  they need  some acting lessons, perhaps from the lil drama green queen from Sweden???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

I hadn’t seen it, what garbage.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2019)

I just say praise Jesus for all the miracle recoveries. Those tents got the power of healing sho nuff. I’m gonna get me one a them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I just say praise Jesus for all the miracle recoveries. Those tents got the power of healing sho nuff. I’m gonna get me one a them.



Tent's have steroid/cortisone shots, been to many back in the day.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2019)

If they would start laying down hefty fines on the coach this stuff would stop


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2019)

Yeah they need to fine these folks 

https://larrybrownsports.com/college-football/georgia-leonard-floyd-signal-fake-injury-video/202463


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Wrong + Wrong = Right


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2019)

Learned from the best at faking injuries,soccer players


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2019)

I can’t even imagine what the posts would be if that was a Bama player. T would be saying the officials told him to flop and checks were being written by Saban. This is just more of what you see in the Malzahn playbook. When this happens when he is going fast he looks like Boom Muschamp about to blow a gasket


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I can’t even imagine what the posts would be if that was a Bama player. T would be saying the officials told him to flop and checks were being written by Saban. This is just more of what you see in the Malzahn playbook. When this happens when he is going fast he looks like Boom Muschamp about to blow a gasket


Alabama dont need to fake injuries they’ve got fake referees


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2019)

Barners were desperate. They’re lucky LSWHO took it easy on them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Alabama dont need to fake injuries they’ve got fake referees


Thank you. You just proved my point. Now go tell the principal that little Johnny won’t let you play with the rest of the boys on the playground.
I guess all the chatter about how bad the SEC officiating has been across the board is Saban’s doing  even when Bama is not playing and it benefits your team. I would say Auburn gets away with more pass interference than any team in the league. But hey, it is what it is. Yellar Fellar has deep pockets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Barners were desperate. They’re lucky LSWHO took it easy on them.


They’ve been cheating for years. This was just an attempt from Gus to save his job.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Faking injuries and all... Is this what college football has become?
> 
> https://sportsnaut.com/2019/10/watc...ht-in-the-act-faking-injury-to-stop-the-game/


That is pathetic


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2019)

Man, that was hard to watch. Gruesome injury. Thank God he is going to be okay.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 27, 2019)

I guess they could fix this with a new rule. Go down with injury on the playing field, proceed to locker room for rest of game for concussion and general injury prevention protocol.  If in second half, miss first half of next game, you know, to recover.  Wouldn’t want anyone damaging their bodies.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Thank you. You just proved my point. Now go tell the principal that little Johnny won’t let you play with the rest of the boys on the playground.
> I guess all the chatter about how bad the SEC officiating has been across the board is Saban’s doing  even when Bama is not playing and it benefits your team. I would say Auburn gets away with more pass interference than any team in the league. But hey, it is what it is. Yellar Fellar has deep pockets.


Not to mention the fake national championships


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Not to mention the fake national championships


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, that was hard to watch. Gruesome injury. Thank God he is going to be okay.


Very compassionate


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2019)

If its blat


Silver Britches said:


> Man, that was hard to watch. Gruesome injury. Thank God he is going to be okay.



This is bush league. Just once I want to see them cart someone off.???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

I mean Gus actually practiced this very fake injury play in practice!

That must make Auburn Fans so proud to have a low life for a coach.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

Norte Dame started the trend now Auburn defined it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Norte Dame started the trend now Auburn defined it!


They were doing it in the past. They just got nailed for it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Not to mention the fake national championships


Are you referring to the fake rings that the Auburn players were given in 2004


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Are you referring to the fake rings that the Auburn players were given in 2004


Auburn hands out National Championship rings like they come from a gum ball machine.

They gave out rings in 83 as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

Here’s one from a Arkansas game... pretty good drama classes at Auburn..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2019)

Dang. The barn sux. Roll tide. Btw, I got you down for the avatar bet along with Resica and nickelback too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here’s one from a Arkansas game... pretty good drama classes at Auburn..


That made my stomach turn. Hate seeing the young man's knee blow out like that. That was ugly.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Oct 27, 2019)

I am guessing they don't offer acting class's . Simple fix, have review official look at tape while 'injured player is attended to ". Obvious fake take all remaining timeouts .


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Are you referring to the fake rings that the Auburn players were given in 2004



the year we beat the dog snot out of y’all and  everyone else and were 13-0?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2019)

In 10-15 years someone is gonna get religion or or just plain feel like they don’t have to be scared spill the beans on the Alabama mafia anymore and then we will find out the truth about Alabama and the REAL “process”


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2019)

Here’s an article about the fake championships Alabama claims 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...tional-titles-with-some-sketchy-counting/amp/


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2019)

Be very careful T, fairhope might be eye balling them beautiful live oaks in your yard!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Be very careful T, fairhope might be eye balling them beautiful live oaks in your yard!


I got a bunch of weeds need killing and trees cut down ?‍


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

And GUS was behind each of them.. How pathetic to have a coach that uses "fake injuries" to cheat. One of the "many" reasons Auburn is looked at like a little brother. For one, they just are by the lack of wins. 2, they will do anything to beat someone. 3, they will take ANY player that has been kicked out of another program and overlook all of his troubles.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 28, 2019)

That was wrong and the team and coaching staff should be penalized. With all the cameras in the stadium it would seem to be an easy thing to catch a coach sending a "fake an injury" signal to a player. Suspend the offending coach, along with the head coach, for 4-5 games and I bet this nonsense would dry up immediately. The NCAA has the power to fix it if they choose to do it.

It's not "gaming the rules"...it's a form of cheating and should be dealt with firmly.

And a bunch of people here falsely think their team has a monopoly on moral character when it comes to faking injuries.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

DannyW said:


> And a bunch of people here falsely think their team has a monopoly on moral character when it comes to faking injuries.




And ^there^ is the spin... Last sentence in the post.. If trying to point fingers makes you feel good. Go for it..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> In 10-15 years someone is gonna get religion or or just plain feel like they don’t have to be scared spill the beans on the Alabama mafia anymore and then we will find out the truth about Alabama and the REAL “process”


Until then, well, you know


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> In 10-15 years someone is gonna get religion or or just plain feel like they don’t have to be scared spill the beans on the Alabama mafia anymore and then we will find out the truth about Alabama and the REAL “process”




I agree. Just more proof that the whole state of Alabama is a joke. Nothing but a bunch of low life trailer trash'n, CHEATERS!

The whole state just be put on probation until they clean up their acts. Their fans are even worse!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Their fans are even worse!




Bomb threats... Poison... Gun Violence........ Just over lost football games..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bomb threats... Poison... Gun Violence........ Just over lost football games..


Y’all dawgs get your priorities right y’all will start winning too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all dawgs get your priorities right y’all will start winning too


What would Auburn know about winning? They can't beat anybody.. You have to come up with garbage like this..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2019)

And the dawgs would never fake an Injury or do anything other than follow the golden rule.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And the dawgs would never fake an Injury or do anything other than follow the golden rule.




More deflection... You guys are starting to sound like a crackhead who just got busted smoking crack... Deflection.. deflection... deflection....

It wasn't me... Its the guy who sold it to me's fault..


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> In 10-15 years someone is gonna get religion or or just plain feel like they don’t have to be scared spill the beans on the Alabama mafia anymore and then we will find out the truth about Alabama and the REAL “process”


Can't wait to see this. It will be just like the Mueller report, a whole lot of nothing. Let me know when the whole thing comes out, I will have my popcorn ready. Instead pf passing the corn I will have Cam pass the offering plate.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> More deflection... You guys are starting to sound like a crackhead who just got busted smoking crack... Deflection.. deflection... deflection....
> 
> It wasn't me... Its the guy who sold it to me's fault..


 Why don’t you stop throwing Bama and with that Auburn trash. And why doesn’t your team focus on winning instead of being Bama’s little brother


----------



## DannyW (Oct 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And ^there^ is the spin... Last sentence in the post.. If trying to point fingers makes you feel good. Go for it..



Huh? I said Auburn was wrong, and suggested that severe penalties should result up to and including suspending the head coach for multiple games. I also pointed out, through video evidence also included in this thread showing other teams faking injuries, that some people should be a little more careful about casting stones.

Unless you are a hypocrite of course.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 28, 2019)

The coach eats at Waffle House after games.
All you need to know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Huh? I said Auburn was wrong, and suggested that severe penalties should result up to and including suspending the head coach for multiple games. I also pointed out, through video evidence also included in this thread showing other teams faking injuries, that some people should be a little more careful about casting stones.
> 
> Unless you are a hypocrite of course.


And your last sentence was pure finger pointing..

We shouldn’t allow this, punish that and..

Well, Auburn’s not the only team that does it..

You didn’t have to write the last line. You wrote it to make your self feel better.

Throwback has done his best to throw shade everywhere but at Auburn.. you guys were caught red handed. It’s happened more than once under Gus. If UGA was caught doing it, I assure you it would be all over this forum, but guess what.. It wasn’t UGA. It was the all hypocritical Auburn. Once again trying anything to win a game.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2019)

Little cheaters


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And your last sentence was pure finger pointing..
> 
> We shouldn’t allow this, punish that and..
> 
> ...


You are so right. T would be all over it if it were UGA but can you imagine what it would be like if it were Bama. Saban this, Saban that, checkbooks, cashed checks, cheaters, REC, fake championships and saying all this knowing that they are still little bro.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

Dawgs hedges are fake

Plastic
made in China


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2019)

And that Eagle is actually a genetically altered Buzzard.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs hedges are fake




Is that like Auburn Injury Fake or expensive silk flower fake?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> And that Eagle is actually a genetically altered Buzzard.


That Eagle is a fake. A lab hatched bird that is as useless as a chicken.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2019)

Slayer = ????????


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs hedges are fake
> 
> Plastic
> made in China





fairhopebama said:


> And that Eagle is actually a genetically altered Buzzard.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> And that Eagle is actually a genetically altered Buzzard.


As long as it flys right


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

And Uga wouldn’t chase a biscuit he’s so lazy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> As long as it flys right


And picks up the scraps UGA and Bama leave behind.. Come to think of it.. You guys have been eating scraps for a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And Uga wouldn’t chase a biscuit he’s so lazy


Ones on Thrones don't chase anything. We leave the gathering to peasants like Barners..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Faking injuries and all... Is this what college football has become?
> 
> https://sportsnaut.com/2019/10/watc...ht-in-the-act-faking-injury-to-stop-the-game/




it's called taking a "flop".......... roll tide


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ones on Thrones don't chase anything. We leave the gathering to peasants like Barners..


The throne that says 1980?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The throne that says 1980?


It also says “Auburn’s Daddy”..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The throne that says 1980?


South Carolina got one that says “dawgs daddy”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> South Carolina got one that says “dawgs daddy”


Too bad your team doesn’t...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad your team doesn’t...


So you are saying Carolina is the dawgs daddy. ?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2019)

Fl gonna be..........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> So you are saying Carolina is the dawgs daddy. ?


If that makes T feel better... He's been riding the coat tails of every team except his own for a while now..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Fl gonna be..........




So you admit we are currently Florida's Daddy??....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that makes T feel better... He's been riding the coat tails of every team except his own for a while now..



He's been a Bama fan more than an Auburn fan the last few years.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you admit we are currently Florida's Daddy??....


You ever sign up for the avatar bet?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2019)

They took lessons from Notre Dame and their scripted injury drama in their loss to Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You ever sign up for the avatar bet?


 

Can't or won't answer the question??


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2019)

I would if it made sense.
You GON answer mine?
????


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The throne that says 1980?


You do realize that Auburn went from 1957 to 2010 between championships. That is 53 years. UGA since 1980 is only 39 years.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You do realize that Auburn went from 1957 to 2010 between championships. That is 53 years. UGA since 1980 is only 39 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You do realize that Auburn went from 1957 to 2010 between championships. That is 53 years. UGA since 1980 is only 39 years.


And they’ve only scored 2 touchdowns in the last 2 games against UGA.. On a losing streak..... and they’ve only won 3 out of the last 14...


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> You do realize that Auburn went from 1957 to 2010 between championships. That is 53 years. UGA since 1980 is only 39 years.



And it took having the Best Paid Player in college athletics to win that one.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

after watching this out call at the World Series just now I see the Alabama mafia is a Houston astros fan


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> And it took having the Best Paid Player in college athletics to win that one.


Y’all know all about paying people

like a Democrat hollering election fraud


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 29, 2019)

Thuga fans laughing at Auburn championships makes me lol


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 29, 2019)

Flopping is a regular part of football now, non-troll football fans know this


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 29, 2019)

also seeing bowl-cut get killed at home by south carolina was a hoot


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 29, 2019)

not to mention the killing Florida is putting on yall this weekend


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 29, 2019)

Uga talks the biggest game of any other of the teams that have almost won something


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 29, 2019)

Here's your natty Georgia lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> Uga talks the biggest game of any other of the teams that have almost won something


We sure have no problem pounding Auburn all the time. But yeah.. that’s nothing to brag about.. It’s only Auburn..


----------



## brdyhll (Oct 30, 2019)

College and pros all do it. Watch a game. Offense gets going. Defensive player “gets hurt” to stop clock and get a break. Goes out a play and comes in a play or two later. Been happening for a while. Noticed it a couple years ago in both college and nfl. If no time outs an offensive lineman will do it too. Especially in the fourth quarter


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2019)

Little cheaters........hehehe


----------



## Resica (Oct 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dang. The barn sux. Roll tide. Btw, I got you down for the avatar bet along with Resica and nickelback too.


What am I involved in?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

Resica said:


> What am I involved in?


Check with slayer. He took over yalls avatar bet.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Check with slayer. He took over yalls avatar bet.


I didn't agree to it in his thread.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I didn't agree to it in his thread.....


Ours is the same. One week. Loser puts up a basic uga or gator avatar. Nothing nasty or hateful like slayer might choose. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2019)

Done told yall I am out. I did say I would do it for 4 hours, and I will, but I will pick my 4 hours or I won't wear it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2019)

Glad to see Big Cat back vs Ole Miss after what looked like a season ending injury


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I didn't agree to it in his thread.....


You didn’t need too..

3 wins in a row is not a streak any longer.. It’s a trend..

Let me say it again... Kirby Owns the Gators!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Dirty little cheaters threw a few cheap shots in the game,happens every time we meet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Dirty little cheaters threw a few cheap shots in the game,happens every time we meet.



Auburn is straight up dirty... Fake injuries to ANYTHING!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn is straight up dirty... Fake injuries to ANYTHING!! GO DAWGS!



I noticed you failed to mention that during that time auburn won 3 SECCG (04/10/13) and one national title (10) vs the dawgs one and none
Auburn even best y’all the year you won the SECCG ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I noticed you failed to mention that during that time auburn won 3 SECCG (04/10/13) and one national title (10) vs the dawgs one and none
> Auburn even best y’all the year you won the SECCG ?


And we’re still your Daddy.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we’re still your Daddy.



Well I hate to break it to you but the dawgs gonna be crying war eagle in a couple weeks so Alabama has a second loss


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well I hate to break it to you but the dawgs gonna be crying war eagle in a couple weeks so Alabama has a second loss



And for the record. I want Auburn to win. 

But if Auburn loses I’ll chuckle. So it’s a win/win for me.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2019)

But y’all got to beat A&M first and they horse whipped South Carolina


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But y’all got to beat A&M first and they horse whipped South Carolina




And Auburn almost beat LSU so we're good to go! Thanks for caring! I know you'll be watching our games..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Auburn almost beat LSU so we're good to go! Thanks for caring! I know you'll be watching our games..


I’ll be watching and making calls to my contacts to make sure your internet don’t go out


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’ll be watching and making calls to my contacts to make sure your internet don’t go out


December 7th I'll be at camp. I'll have my new flat screen installed by then so I'll be able to watch it and not just listen to it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 20, 2019)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/how-would-you-respond-to-this.955376/

@Throwback She was just being nice. What she really meant was, "We just found out y'all are Barners and don't want our child subjected to that kinda thing."

Be glad they didn't just up n call DFAC's on you for child abuse.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 20, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/how-would-you-respond-to-this.955376/
> 
> @Throwback She was just being nice. What she really meant was, "We just found out y'all are Barners and don't want our child subjected to that kinda thing."
> 
> Be glad they didn't just up n call DFAC's on you for child abuse.



I’m sure she would have done that if her kid had fell

They were dawgs by the way


----------

